# Day 3 growth of my electrolytic silver cell



## LunarBullion (Sep 10, 2020)

[youtube] https://youtu.be/NHT0YTpy5TQ [/youtube] I’m new to the forum... I’ve finally took the plunge to refine my cement silver .999+ it been an amazing journey so far! I’m guessing by the clarity of my silver nitrate (At day 3) my cement silver was pretty clean of copper... 15ozt melted into the anode basket and 11.5 ozt .999+ dissolved into 2 ltr of distilled water and 300ml of 70% lab grade nitric acid for the Silver nitrate electrolytic solution.


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.
Looks like you have been doing your homework.

Nice cell and attention to detail and safety.

Not to mention the nice silver.

Amazing to me, I can sit and watch a cell all day, there is just something magical about them electrons leaving atoms and returning that I just find absolutely fascinating.


----------



## duke1025 (Sep 10, 2020)

Awesome! i love silver... soon i will do this too... have seen many videos and i am exited! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 10, 2020)

I've added the embedded player link to your video sir.
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHT0YTpy5TQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunarBullion (Sep 11, 2020)

Palladium said:


> I've added the embedded player link to your video sir.
> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHT0YTpy5TQ[/youtube]



Awesome, Thank you! (I need to learn how to do that...) I just added 100g of .999 silver shot for a total of 23 OZT added to the anode basket so far. Would it be worth harvesting what silver I have after the contents of the anode basket are consumed and run it through the cell again? Would I gain a higher purity silver running it through twice versus once? I guesstimate I have already run at least 12 Troy ounces through the anode basket and The electrolyte solution is still very clear with just a slight tint of blue so I am doubtful much if any copper was deposited with the crystal formation of the silver. I appreciate everyone’s Feedback and advice. Thoughts?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 11, 2020)

If the solution is that clear their is no need to run it again sir.
Looking good. Add you some distilled water to bring the level up higher and your amperage will increase.
If you're out of silver to run you can empty it now or place a lid on it and wait for more silver to run. Your decision. 
I'm the fellow from Youtube you have been talking with by the way.


----------



## LunarBullion (Sep 11, 2020)

Palladium said:


> If the solution is that clear their is no need to run it again sir.
> Looking good. Add you some distilled water to bring the level up higher and your amperage will increase.
> If you're out of silver to run you can empty it now or place a lid on it and wait for more silver to run. Your decision.
> I'm the fellow from Youtube you have been talking with by the way.


Awesome, thank you sir! I’ve been topping off with extra silver nitrate solution to increase the concentration of silver in the Electrolyte... It seems to be working great my amperage came way up [youtube]https://youtu.be/xBy8WJouQX0[/youtube]


----------



## Palladium (Sep 12, 2020)

No need to add silver nitrate sir, just add distilled water will be fine.
If your water was already up to the lip and say you wanted to increase the silver concentration then in that case instead of making more silver nitrate and adding it all you have to do is add a few ml of nitric acid to the basket and and that will dissolve some of the silver in the cell and boost your concentration.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBy8WJouQX0[/youtube]


----------



## nickton (Sep 16, 2020)

Why so many "sir" uses? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :?:


----------



## Palladium (Sep 16, 2020)

Respect sir!
I was raised halfway right!


----------

